# Dwarf/Pea Puffers



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a problem keeping snails in my dwarf puffer tank. j/k 

I have 3 Dwarf/Pea Puffers in a 15 gal.tank. The plants are in pots so there is no substrate and clean up is easy and thorough. They get along a lot better together now that one of the puffers has gotten bigger than the previous alpha puffer.
It is as if a new governing body was elected. 

Anyone else have dwarf/pea puffer ideas or tales?
I love the way they can move their eyes independently and then focus straight ahead with binocular vision. Who else keeps dwarf puffers?

Good information web sites:
http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/
http://www.dwarfpuffers.com/


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Calmer I have one female I had a male but she killed him took a chunk out of him so I just keep her with some neons and my male betta she seems to like the betta they are always together weird.I have a 1 gal tank that I keep snails in for breeding. They also like frozen bloodworms which my female gets twice a week. I love the way they stalk the snails down. Pat


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I've always wanted some of them but never really looked into their care. Are they easy to take care of?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I have lots of Pea puffers. Very useful at keeping your tank looking clean from snails. Aside from adjusting to your tank water, they are pretty hardy. Very intelligent little boger. I once observe a pair hanging around a female endler waiting for her to laid frys so they can a snack. It's hilarious the way the hang around pretending to be interested in a piece of rock hearby while spying on the female endler.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I feed my dwarf puffers (DP) frozen bloodworms and pond snails from the 90 gal. I am wondering if that is enough nourishment. In the wild, snails are probably their main diet. Mine look healthy and active so maybe it's enough. 
I have seen on 2 occasions when the former alpha puffer grabbed the smallest puffer by the back and shook it like a pitbull would. I am very glad there is a new alpha puffer now. 
Pat, I am amazed that your dwarf puffer hasn't went after the betta's fins. Keep her well fed 

kweenshaker, I find besides the time it takes feeding the bloodworms that DP's are easy to keep. Check out the http://www.dwarfpuffers.com/ before making the commitment of buying. Also the DP's are sensitive to nitrites and ammonia so I have plants in with mine to help sponge it up. Weekly water changes as well but with the small tank it is effort less. I got mine from 
Big Als - Whitby when they were on sale for $2.99ea. They call them Pea Puffers. Get only the fattest ones in the tank and sexing at that age is pointless.

Zebrapl3co,
"It's hilarious the way the hang around pretending to be interested in a piece of rock hearby while spying on the female endler."
 They have to be the sneakiest fish I have ever seen. I guess they don't want tank mates to get the food before them. The video link below says it all





Warning: ^^^ May contain scenes not appropriate for snail lovers ^^^


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Holy crap! These guys are satan's spawn.

I gotta get me another tank and buy some of these.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

lol your welcome, Cory_Dad
The dwarf puffer is suppose to the the more gentle of the species.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i used to have two pea's back when I didnt know what i as doing D:

But man did i ever enjoy them. I had a very hard time figuring out how to feed them, for some reason mine never ate well.

Thank you for the links!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Your welcome, Ciddian

You should try again sometime if you have the room. There is a lot more information available now.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I am currently looking for a set of puffers, preferably pea puffers, likely 2F/1M or 1F/1M, but am having trouble finding them in the city, anyone know where I could get some or does anyone have a bunch and are willing to part with 2 or 3 of them?

cheers


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I got mine from Big Al's in Whitby and they are still doing great in the 15gal. Maybe check out Big Al's flyer or call the nearest store to you. I will keep an eye out for them and let you know if I see anything.
The female is really big with probably eggs and the male glides up besides her, follows her, and protects her from the other DP.
Whether I can get a successful batch of DP is anyones guess.
I would not part with them.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is a video from dwarfpuffers.com of puffers courting and mating.
It is suppose to be the only video of this on the net.

http://dwarfpuffers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7752&sid=b8a28442ad900e7032ba13f867040854


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

redclove said:


> I am currently looking for a set of puffers, preferably pea puffers, likely 2F/1M or 1F/1M, but am having trouble finding them in the city, anyone know where I could get some or does anyone have a bunch and are willing to part with 2 or 3 of them?
> 
> cheers


Either the pj's or BA in scarborough usually has them in at some point. If you are still looking at getting them, I can let you know when I see them.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

sure that would be awesome. I am still looking, BA's in scarb is sold out "until august'ish". maybe pj's in yorkdale may have, gonna call them to see.


----------

